# My 8 year old decided to hike all 48 NH footers in about a year



## Skrn (Sep 25, 2019)

Have been posting in the skiing forum but first time posting here.

We hiked quite a lot before having kids. After kids turn 4, we started to hike with them in easier trails every year. After a few hikes this summer, my 8 year old son is hooked. He decided to hike all NH 4000 footers before he turn 10 year old in June 2021. The spring hiking condition in whites is not that great. So we will try to finish everything by the end of next year. Basically we have September/Mid-October plus 2020 to do this. We live in Boston area so most hiking will happen during the weekend. 

I am sure there are other kids have done this in the past. Anybody have any tips to share? 

Should I post trip reports following this thread or next door in the trip report forum? 

BTW, we made a video of our plan.
https://youtu.be/Oql4IGwaPUA


----------



## Bergamo (Feb 10, 2020)

How many did he complete last months of 2019? This experience will be a lifelong joyous memory .


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2020)

Skrn said:


> Have been posting in the skiing forum but first time posting here.
> 
> We hiked quite a lot before having kids. After kids turn 4, we started to hike with them in easier trails every year. After a few hikes this summer, my 8 year old son is hooked. He decided to hike all NH 4000 footers before he turn 10 year old in June 2021. The spring hiking condition in whites is not that great. So we will try to finish everything by the end of next year. Basically we have September/Mid-October plus 2020 to do this. We live in Boston area so most hiking will happen during the weekend.
> 
> ...



Awesome
Hiking is amazing way to enjoy off season
And sure is fun with the whole family doing it together


----------



## Bergamo (Feb 13, 2020)

Happy to hear, keep us posted.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bergamo (Feb 13, 2020)

That video is number # 1 cool !!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Feb 18, 2020)

Infants have done the entire AT. If you bring him he can do it.


----------

